# Custom Name Graphics for Mods and Admins?



## NeSchn (Mar 29, 2009)

I am a part of another board and if someone is a Moderator or an Admin they can get or they have a custom name graphic. So for like Toni Plutonij for example, he is a Global Moderator. There for his color is Green he can have a custom name graphic that takes place of where his name usually is that says Toni Plutonij but in green and he can make how ever he so pleases, he can make the little O's in his name to radioactive signs or something.

Example from my other board that I am on:






So yeah something like that, I think this is a great idea. It would help people (including new members) distinguish between who is a regular member, who is a Moderator or Admin, and so the Admins and Mods can have a little fun personalizing their profile and make it more personal.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually like the idea very much, it could be really neat, but I'm not sure how hard it is/isn't to do, so we actually have to wait for Narin or Costello to react, and hear what is the opinion on this from other staffers..



Wow, radioactive O's........*starts dreaming


----------



## dice (Mar 29, 2009)

I generally find that the use of such images clutter the forum pages. IMO the badges etc. do a good enough job.


----------



## Minox (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd prefer keeping it as it is today. A nice and clean forum style is much more appealing to the eye in my opinion than graphics that doesn't really fit the rest of the forum style.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 29, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Wow, radioactive O's........*starts dreaming




Sounds like a breakfast cereal

"Have yourself a Cherno-bowl of Radi-Os!"


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmmm, I think it would be a good idea, like as I said above, and Radioactive O's would be sweet.


----------



## dice (Mar 29, 2009)

sounds gimmicky if I'm honest lol


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 29, 2009)

This topic seems to revolve around Toni and radioactive O's...

Maybe if you had a couple of other ideas to go on, this idea would be effective...

So for dice you can have an i except instead of the dotted i, you can have a die with 1 dot on it. 

Just saying, gotta come up with more ideas for all the other mods and admins.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 31, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> This topic seems to revolve around Toni and radioactive O's...
> 
> Maybe if you had a couple of other ideas to go on, this idea would be effective...
> 
> ...


No, its not revolving around Toni. That was just an example. The "i" in Dice would be a good idea. See think of the possibilities dice, you can have your dot in "i" be a dice XD.


----------



## Curley5959 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea but I reckon it would clutter the forums...


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 6, 2009)

Would look awesome, but don't the medal thingies do the same thing?


----------



## WildWon (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree about the cluttering point that was made.


So, I dunno about that, but i think every staff member should get their own :action: for their name.

(didn't mean to derail, just thought of that lol)


----------

